# 5 PS Tuning



## wackelschwanz (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein 5PS Vier Takter von Mercury ,:q
möchte Ihn aber für Dänische Gewässer ein bischen Schneller machen.
Wer kann mir da mal einen Tipp geben ?#c


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

hi
Größe-Neigung des Propellers,Drosselklappe wenn vorhanden entfernen da gibs einiges.Aber wenn man da nicht viel ahnung von hat sollte man es irgendwo von jemand machen lassen der sich mit Ab's auskennt.
lg


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

Gib ihn in Zahlung und kauf dir 10 PS.
Das Gemurkse an so kleinen Motoren bringt doch nur in der Einbildung etwas. Laß lieber die große Pilkerkiste zu Hause und nim m nur 2 Pilker mit. Das bringt mehr


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

wie gesagt größeren propeller und drosselklappen weg....
hilft aber auch nur im kopf wirklich schneller bist du auch nicht!!!haben das selber schon probiert!!!das einzige was emens in die höhe geht ist der spritverbrauch da der motor dann immer auf vollen touren läuft!!!!was er so ohne tuning mit vollgas auch tut aber durch die drosselung ja mit mehr kraft!!!heißt du fährst mit drosselung bei 3/4 gas genauso schnell wie mit vollgas!!!!

kann dir nur sagen der aufwand lohnt sich nicht!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gib ihn in Zahlung und kauf dir 10 PS.
> Das Gemurkse an so kleinen Motoren bringt doch nur in der Einbildung etwas. Laß lieber die große Pilkerkiste zu Hause und nim m nur 2 Pilker mit. Das bringt mehr




#6 genau so !!!!  die motoren sind nich ohne grund original mit bestimmten ps augerüstet.
tuning:q neenee wenn ich sowas immer höre #d
greez
andy


----------



## detlefb (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

Der Ausbau der Drosselklappe ,auch nicht schlecht #q wenn du den Motor überhaupt noch gestartet bekommst, läuft er immerhin nur Vollgas.

Befolge lieber den Tip  von Dolfin, der ist Goldwert.


----------



## fischlandmefo (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

Moin,also ich kann nur Vorteile feststellen:allerdings bei meinem 6Ps Yamaha!!! Den hab ich ein bisschen auf die Sprünge geholfen und mein Boot läuft mindestens doppelt so schnell...!!! Also ich finde auch bei einem kleinem Motor kann man über Tuning nachdenken:vik::q.Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h


----------



## Berserker91 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*

Du kannst die Dolphins bestellen, die bringen dein Boot besser ins Gleiten und das lohnt sich wirklich, damit kann man auch nichts kaputt machen:m
Die schraubst du neben der Schraube an.
Vom Rest würde ich lieber die Finger von sein lassen, achja dolphins kriegst du aus dem AWN Shop.

LG


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 PS Tuning*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,also ich kann nur Vorteile feststellen:allerdings bei meinem 6Ps Yamaha!!! Den hab ich ein bisschen auf die Sprünge geholfen und mein Boot läuft mindestens doppelt so schnell...!!! Also ich finde auch bei einem kleinem Motor kann man über Tuning nachdenken:vik::q.Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h



bei den größeren Motoren ist das auch einfacher ....
6 und 8 PS Motoren sind baugleich nur das die kleineren meistens ne Drosselscheibe o.ä. im Vergaser haben - kein riesen Aufwand das zu entfernen und aus nem 6er dann 8 PS zu holen 
würd auch eher nen 8er oder 10er kaufen als Geld in nen Umbau des 5ers zu stecken ... führerscheinfreie werden immer gut gesucht !


----------

